

The King of MOOCs Abdicates the Throne - denzil_correa
http://www.slate.com/articles/life/education/2013/11/sebastian_thrun_and_udacity_distance_learning_is_unsuccessful_for_most_students.html

======
fonnesbeck
Where does Slate find the hacks to write articles like this? Embarrassing,
particularly for someone who is supposed to be an education columnist AND a
professor. I had trouble following the actual story, as it was hard to
separate from the writer's open disdain for MOOCs.

~~~
mVChr
Agreed. And Udacity's perceived failure doesn't necessarily correlate to
Coursera or edX or other MOOC systems. I'm currently taking the Programming
Languages course on Coursera with Dan Grossman and have found it to be on par
or better than courses that I'd taken at university.

